
How Apple can fix 3D Touch - tnorthcutt
https://medium.com/@eliz_kilic/how-apple-can-fix-3d-touch-2f0ca5ea589e
======
amimetic
They should probably just remove it. Long press would almost always achieve
same thing. And is slightly more intuitive.

~~~
frou_dh
In something like Safari, long press and 3D Touch already do distinct things
(traditional right-click-esque menu vs. content peek-pop), which are both
useful.

Elsewhere, those visual indicators mocked up in TFA seem pretty good. Probably
offend Jony Ive's sensibilities though.

